# Urgent transport needed from Kent ME5 to Rushden NN10



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport 
Contact/Rescue Organisation: Rushden Persian Rescue 
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? yes 
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? yes 
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.) 
Who legally owns the animal during transport?The rescue 
Is Liability Insurance in place?Not sure you would have to check with your own insurance companies 
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?Handover form 
Are fuel costs are available?Sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:1 
Type/Breed:Ragdoll 
Name(s):SOPHIE 
Sex:Female 
Age(s):11yrs 
Colours:Seal tortie 
Neutered:yes 
Vaccinated: no 
Any known medical issues: none known 
Any known behavioural Issues:none known

Any other information:Will be left on her own for long hours and doesn't like being on her own so would like to get her in as quickly as possible. Patsy can't take her Sunday though.

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Kent ME5 
Location End: County & Postcode Rushden NN10 6RY

Map https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...uJ72_yn1quLKbKN3SDGA6TSAzp-Ytg&mra=ls&t=m&z=9

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

if anyone thinks they can help with any of the route please email us at [email protected] or answer the thread on our site by clicking the following link 
Urgent transport needed from Kent ME5 to Rushden NN10

You do not have to be a member to answer the thread, but your reply will not show up until a member of the team approves it first.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have someone who has offer to do from Stansted services to rescue today is we can find someone to do from Kent up the M11 to Stansted services 
Map
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...0Xko_YRzHeJ1-Zq-HE2g&oq=CM23+&mra=ls&t=m&z=10
Can anyone help today?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

if she is transported on Friday we need Stansted to Rushden covered map https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...J72_yn1quLKbKN3SDGA6TSAzp-Ytg&mra=ls&t=m&z=10

If its Saturday we need Kent to Essex covered Map https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...Yf-J1bYRzF5UO5HOMtXQg&oq=Essex&mra=ls&t=m&z=9

If its Sunday we need Kent to covered Map https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...Yf-J1bYRzF5UO5HOMtXQg&oq=Essex&mra=ls&t=m&z=9
and Stansted to Rushden covered map https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sadd...J72_yn1quLKbKN3SDGA6TSAzp-Ytg&mra=ls&t=m&z=10

Can anyone help with the missing parts on any of these days? or can anyone help with any of the route on a different day?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

sorted will be safe in rescue Thursday yay!


----------

